# Backing for Nike Dri-fit



## 2Palms (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello and thank you in advance for your replies. 
Question: what backing/stabilizer works best for Nike Dri-Fit Polo shirts.

Larraine
2Plams


----------



## EmbroidChickie (Apr 3, 2013)

I use either a poly-mesh backing or one layer of heavy cutaway. It just depends on what stitch count is. Hoop it snug...

Good Luck.... I HATE Nike Dri fits. They suck the moisture out of my hands. Thinking of getting some tight vinyl gloves for when I have to work with them....


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

We use 2 pieces of 2.0 ounce cutaway. The real skill in sewing these is achieving perfect fabric tension in the hoop and insuring your thread tensions are uniform and in tolerance. You'll also want to use 65/9 ballpoint needles.

A little extra planning in the setup process for these fabrics go a long way in achieving a professional look.

All too many times, folks just get set in never matching these items and just use whatever is on the machine.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

stabalizing is only used or the actual sewing time no for after the garment is done. MAke sure the design has proper underlay not to much but enough to hold the stitches. you cant build a house on a toothpick foundation. depends on the nike dry fit shirt. there are a couple the t shirt one we use one layer of weblon and a layer or 2.0 crisp this does not leave a badge behind the design when worn


----------

